# Dislocated rear leg?



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

I got this frog and unboxed her, she looks as If she has a dislocated back leg... I was sent a photo of the pair before they were packed up and can only assume that she May have hurt herself in transit, they weren't sent via courier or anything. 










Any ideas guys? 

Dar


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, that leg might be broken, see if it straightens out overnight otherwise take it to a vet


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have taken care of a frog who's leg would bend the wrong way, I'd freak out, then he'd laugh at me and go back to normal. Maybe give him a little alone time to see if he can fix it himself.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

How were they shipped/delivered? Can you post a photo of all the packaging, specifically the cups they were in, and anything that was in the cups with them?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

They were packed in a 5" x 5" x 3" high tub, one in each tub, with a couple of large leaves to hide under, pretty much the same as every other frog I've bought in the past. 

I've placed her in a temporary viv with some flies and a small piece of banana so she doesn't have to work to hard to eat. 

Going to ring the 2 local vets today about her. See of they can help. Not so hot on exotics around here.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've placed her in a temporary viv with some flies and a small piece of banana so she doesn't have to work to hard to eat.
[/QUOTE said:


> Make sure that viv has ventilation otherwise you'll have a dead frog in the morning


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Dart guy 16 said:


> Make sure that viv has ventilation otherwise you'll have a dead frog in the morning


Obviously, lol, she's in one of my empty rearing vivs. 

Actually the leg isn't looking so bad today, nowhere near as bad as the photo.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

X-ray reveals no breaks, I'm not vet but I don't see much wrong? 

Cool photo though!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

frogface said:


> I have taken care of a frog who's leg would bend the wrong way, I'd freak out, then he'd laugh at me and go back to normal. Maybe give him a little alone time to see if he can fix it himself.


Frogface has predicted that! I am happy for your frog.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The x-ray looks normal! Glad he's alright

But has his leg returned to normal positioning? I'm not very good at reading x-rays, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

FroggyKnight said:


> The x-ray looks normal! Glad he's alright
> 
> But has his leg returned to normal positioning? I'm not very good at reading x-rays, so I wasn't sure.


She decided to sit like that for the X-ray, typical! Her leg isn't as bad now as the photo, just sticking out a little bit less, will take a photo after the weekend and see how they compare.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome, sounds like she will have a happy froggy life


----------

